# How to import mailboxes?



## StacyEvans (May 14, 2013)

How do i import mailboxes from outlook 2011 to apple mail.
Currently I am using outlook 2011 and I have years of work in outlook 2011 in several folders.
I am also concerned about the address book and contacts.

Is there a way possible to transfer or migrate all the data to apple mail.
Thank you for help.


----------



## DeltaMac (May 14, 2013)

Easiest would be to just stay with Outlook 2011 on your Mac. 

If you MUST move to Apple Mail, then you'll need some kind of software solution, as Microsoft, in their great wisdom, doesn't make it easy, even between different versions of Outlook...
The solution that most users mention is Emailchemy - http://www.weirdkid.com/products/emailchemy/index.html


----------



## StarBuck (May 15, 2013)

Hiya,

Outlook 2011 emails can be imported into OS X Mail by using the import feature within mail by selecting files in mbox format, now point to the outlook mailstore 2011 it should be in your users folder documents and Microsoft User Data.

To export the contacts highlight them all and drag them over an empty folder, now you'll have all the contacts in a vcard format just drag these files over the address book on the mac.


----------



## StarBuck (May 15, 2013)

Here is link with a bit more info 

http://www.pradeepgeorge.com/blog/e...any-third-party-applications-applicabale-lion


----------



## DeltaMac (May 15, 2013)

StarBuck said:


> Outlook 2011 emails can be imported into OS X Mail by using the import feature within mail by selecting files in mbox format, now point to the outlook mailstore 2011 it should be in your users folder documents and Microsoft User Data.
> ....



Does that really work, when Outlook does not use mbox format?
My Outlook does not produce a file named "mailstore" in the Microsoft User Data folder. Where exactly do you find the "mailstore" file?
Are you using the Mailstore plugin for Outlook? http://www.mailstore.com
Is there a Mac version for that?


----------



## Joe456 (May 15, 2013)

StacyEvans said:


> How do i import mailboxes from outlook 2011 to apple mail.
> Currently I am using outlook 2011 and I have years of work in outlook 2011 in several folders.
> I am also concerned about the address book and contacts.
> 
> ...



There are a lot of queries regarding that topic now-a-days.
Here are a few forum threads that have the same question. Have a look:-

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4976269
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...ple-mail/68c8e381-710c-4bad-8393-b5e45c9115fc

There is an application provided by the apple online store here:-
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/olm-converter-pro/id522796199?mt=12

Or you can simply google your query. Here's one done for you:-
https://www.google.co.in/webhp?sour...29,d.bmk&fp=4984bd92010779b7&biw=1366&bih=667

I hope this will help you.
Thanks


----------



## StarBuck (May 16, 2013)

The last time I did this was outlook 2011 first came out.

I've tried it again and the link and my earlier instructions no-longer work...... but I did find another way to do it.

Create a folder on the desktop called it inbox then highlighted all the contents of your inbox within Outlook and drag to the folder on the desktop.

You will now have all your inbox emails in this folder in an .eml format.

Now open Mail select import messages select Apple Mail in the list and navigate to the folder you created on the desktop and you should be able to import your emails

Create a folder for each folder and repeat.

Ta

Lee


----------

